# Rollentrainer / Cycletrainer Tacx T-1480 Cycleforce One



## SPackus (6. November 2013)

Rollentrainer / Cycletrainer Tacx T-1480 Cycleforce One 

Habe diesen Rollentrainer bei Ebay zu versteigern. Der ideale Partner für den Winter!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261320657181?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Gruß,

Axel


----------

